# Schuhe zu eng?



## items (29. April 2009)

Servus,
ich hab mir ein paar neue Schuhe gekauft. Sind Sidis und zwar das Modell Eagle. Anprobiert hab ich die bei Karstadt und es schien alles zu passen, also das 08er Modell für "günstiges" Geld im Abverkauf bestellt. Jetzt beim Anziehen passen sie nach wie vor, aber nach längerer Zeit, drücken Sie vorn an der breitesten Stelle minimal. Zu eng kann man eigentlich gar nicht sagen, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, wies nach ein paar Stunden aussieht, wenn die Füße evtl. etwas dick werden. Länge usw. ist alles super, Breite eigentlich auch, nur vorn, wie gesagt, ein minimales Gefühl von evtl. ein bissl zu eng. Oder schlabbern Radschuhe auch noch ein bisschen aus? Länger zu testen trau ich mich nicht, weil ich die dann nicht mehr zurückschicken kann. Und ne Nummer größer hab ich probiert, aber dann sind die definitiv zu riesig, auch wenn an der Seite Platz ist. Was meint ihr denn? Ich würd die gern behalten, weil schick und eigentlich passen sie und evtl. bin ich einfach zu empfindlich.

Grüße u .Danke
items


----------



## Fusel Wusel (29. April 2009)

Ich hab einen Sidi Bullet 2, der mir anfangs gepasst hat, wie angegossen. Mittlerweile hat sich der Schuh aber ein gutes Stück geweitet, geschätzt vlt. eine viertel Größe oder so. Gerade eben in die Breite. Ich fahre die nun seit etwa einem Jahr.
Aber gedrückt haben die zu Anfang nicht, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Auch nicht nach 4 Stunden Tour.
Weiten tun die sich auf jeden Fall ein wenig. Ist ja schließlich immer noch weiches Material. Wenn sie also nicht zu sehr drücken, kannst du es vermutlich riskieren.
Andererseits könnte es natürlich auch sein, dass die nicht perfekt zu deiner Fußform passen. Aber du hast doch sicher schon mehrere Schuhe gehabt. Kannst du da keinen ungefähren Vergleich ziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## items (29. April 2009)

Tach nochmal,
danke erstmal für die Antwort. Klingt ja ermutigend. Anprobiert hab ich gefühlte tausend Paare. Aber weil die alle in der Breite deutlich schmaler waren, kam mir der Sidi danach super bequem vor. Bei den anderen (Shimano, Scott usw), hab ich Gr. 47 probiert, obwohl 46 von der Länge ok war, weil die Breite dann genug Platz bot, aber in der Länge wars dann viel zu weit. Gut passen tun mir normalerweise Specialized und Northwave, aber über Speci bin ich ziemlich genervt, weil die letzten exakt nach zwei Jahren so angefangen haben bei jeder Pedalmumdrehung zu knarzen, das man echt nen Vogel bekommt. Waren auch kein Sonderangebot und deshalb wollte ich mal was anderes probieren. Northwave gabs auch, aber einen so großen Unterschied konnte ich in der Passform nicht feststellen und außerdem gabs die nur noch in neongrün. Ging ja mal gar nicht. Und der Sidi eben von 179 bei action-sports auf 109 runtergesetzt. Schien mir damit alles hinzuhaun und zu eng kann man halt nicht sagen. Nur eben so, dass die an den Seiten anliegen, während die anderen Modelle an der Seite gedrückt haben.


Grüße
items


----------



## Vash (29. April 2009)

evtl. ne dumme Frage. Aber dünnere Socken schon versucht.Ich hab die Sidi Eagle 5 (das is das normale Eagle Modell die andern sind mit Carbon).Ich kann dir sagen das sie sich weiten aber das is keine Sache von Zeit sondern von Nutzen. Ich fahr jeden Tag und sie sind minimal geweitet bis jetzt (ca 1 Jahr alt/in die Breite). Fahr doch einfach mal ne lange Tour wenn sie dann drücken schick sie zurück. Wenn nicht wird es auch in Zukunft nie Probleme geben.
Durch die Ratsche sitzendie halt super habs am Anfang bissel zu eng angezogen da wurd mir der Fus taub nach ner Stunde und ohne Radfahrsocken geht garnichts. Ne kleien Falte und es drückt aber sonst eine Top Wahl.


----------



## items (29. April 2009)

Servus,
dünnere Socken geht nicht, weils schon die dünnen Sommerradsocken waren und ne lange Tour hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Aber die Schuhe gebraucht zurückschicken? Kann man ja auch nicht bringen, find ich. Sind ja nicht wirklich gebraucht, aber bissl angeschlagen wahrscheinlich schon. Ich glaub, ich versuch mal einen Northwave und den Sidi ne Weile zu tragen und guck mal, obs spürbare Unterschiede gibt. Minimal weiten würde vermutlich reichen. Da gehts nicht um cm, sondern das der Schuh halt anliegt und erfahrungsgemäß schwillt der Fuss auf langen Touren mit viel Berg etwas an und das macht mir Gedanken. Vielleicht frag ich auch mal beim Schuhmacher, ob man den etwas weiten kann. 

Grüße u. schönen Abend
items


----------



## JackOeder (29. April 2009)

Servus!

Ich hatte ein ganz ähnliches Problem wie du - bei mir wars mit der Breite auch grenzwertig, gerade beim Spinning habe ich dann Fußschmerzen bekommen, wenn die Füße dicker werden und belastet werden...

Meine Empfehlung sind die SIDIs in der sogenannten "MEGA" Version, da gibts zum Beispiel die Dominator 5 MEGA, welche dann extra breiter geschnitten sind.
Mit denen hab ich die für mich perfekten Schuhe gefunden - anprobieren konnte ich sie leider nicht, aber mir haben die normalen in der Länge gepasst, der MEGA dann in der Breite...


----------



## Tifftoff (29. April 2009)

Ohne Einlegesohle fahren?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. April 2009)

Könnt mir auch vorstellen, dass sich im Hochsommer das Problem noch verschärft, weil bei Hitze die Füße dann noch dicker werden. Ich kenn das vom Spinning: Da tun meine Füße nach 1 1/2 Std. dermaßen weh, dass ich nur noch vom Bike humplen kann, draußen kann ich die um die Jahreszeit noch 4 Std. anhaben, ohne dass ich was spüre. Ich hab mich schon oft geärgert, dass ich gedacht habe, das weitet sich schon noch...


----------



## S.D. (1. Mai 2009)

Ähnliches Problem hatte ich mit Shimano-Schuhen, die zwar beim Anprobieren den Eindruck gemacht hatten, als paßten sie ganz gut, allerdings nach einer Weile am Fuß hatten sie im vorderen Bereich gedrückt. Total unangenehm.
Ich werde mich nun nach Northwave-Schuhen umsehen, da diese vorne deutlich breiter bauen.
Ich glaube auch nicht, daß sich die Schuhe weiten, da es sich um synth. Leder handelt. Meine bisherigen Schuhe hatten sich jedenfalls nicht geweitet.

Gruß


----------



## dubbel (1. Mai 2009)

wenn es nur ein paar mm sind, kann dir jeder schuhmacher genau die stelle weiten. 
aber vorher würd ich den schuh einfach mal tragen - und nie mehr schuhe per versand kaufen.


----------



## S.D. (1. Mai 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> wenn es nur ein paar mm sind, kann dir jeder schuhmacher genau die stelle weiten.
> aber vorher würd ich den schuh einfach mal tragen - und nie mehr schuhe per versand kaufen.



Was hat das mit Versand zu tun?
Wenn Du die Schuhe im Geschäft anprobierst, ist es auch nicht anders, wie zuhause bei Onlinebestellung. Oft merkt man erst nach einer längeren Tour, ob der Schuh gut paßt.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (1. Mai 2009)

S.D. schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Versand zu tun?


weil du online _gar nicht _anprobieren kannst. 
noch nicht mal, ob er die ersten zwei minuten passt.

das problem beim längeren fahren kommt ja in jedem fall noch dazu...


----------



## items (1. Mai 2009)

Servus nochmal,
danke erstmal für die Tipps. Ohne Einlegesohle fahren geht definitiv nicht. Ich hab orthopädische Einlegesohlen und ohne tuts garantiert weh. Aber der Hinweis mit dem Sidi Mega ist prima und das werd ich mir mal genauer ansehen. Und dehnen wär evtl. auch möglich, wobei ich jetzt wieder gehört habe, dass die ohnehin ausschlabbern. Steht natürlich im Gegensatz zu der Meinung von SD und anderen, wobei meine Freundin auch sagt, ihre hätten sich etwas gedehnt. Weiß ich nu auch nicht. Momentan tendiere ich dazu, die zurückzuschicken und mal die Dominator Mega zu versuchen. Und ob Versand oder nicht, ist natürlich ne andere Frage und würd ich generell nicht so unterschreiben. Ich hab die Dinger so lange wies geht bei Karstadt angehabt und dann per Versand bestellt, weil ich die eher zufällig als 2008er Modell 70 Eus günstiger gefunden habe. Wie schon Vorredner sagten, oft stellt sich das Problem erst nach längerer Tragezeit raus und da würd mir ein Laden um die Ecke auch nicht wirklich was nützen.

Schönen Feiertag u. viel Sonne
wünscht 
items


----------



## dubbel (1. Mai 2009)

den "sidi bullet" gibts übrigens auch in der breiten version - etwas billiger als der dominator.


----------



## S.D. (1. Mai 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> weil du online _gar nicht _anprobieren kannst.
> noch nicht mal, ob er die ersten zwei minuten passt.
> 
> das problem beim längeren fahren kommt ja in jedem fall noch dazu...



Dass Du abwarten mußt, bis die Ware bei Dir zuhause angeliefert wird ist schon klar (von soviel Menschenverstand bin ich ausgegangen).
Dann kann ich mir umso mehr Zeit nehmen, um zu probieren.
Wenn ich von vornherein Zweifel habe, bestelle ich 2 verschiedene Größen und schicke ein Paar oder eben alles kostenlos wieder zurück.
Kein Verkäufer, der mir was aufschwätzen will (oder der mich gleich gar nicht bedienen will).
Mein letztes paar Schuhe habe ich beim Fachhandel gekauft und wurde dort falsch beraten. Der Verkäufer hatte vom Produkt auch keinerlei Ahnung.
Also bitte keine pauschale Aussagen gegen die Online-Händler.

Gruß


----------

